
Slack Incident Resolved – Degraded service affecting multiple features - 7ewis
https://status.slack.com/2020-08/960bbb3c9d49a3cc
======
lazharichir
AWS Status page[1] shows a couple of issues in _eu-west-2_.

 _Amazon Elastic Compute Cloud (London)_

Instance Connectivity

3:21 AM PDT We are investigating instance connectivity issues in a single
Availability Zone (euw2-az2) in the EU-WEST-2 Region.

 _Amazon Relational Database Service (London)_

Small number of instances unavailable in a single Availability Zone

3:36 AM PDT We are investigating connectivity issues affecting some instances
in a single Availability Zone (euw2-az2) in the EU-WEST-2 Region.

[1] [https://status.aws.amazon.com/](https://status.aws.amazon.com/)

~~~
dkarp
I don't quite understand this. Aren't the availability zones denoted by a
letter?

My Aurora instances are in eu-west-2a/eu-west-2b/eu-west-2c, so what is
euw2-az2?

~~~
arpinum
The letters are different per-account.

~~~
dkarp
thanks, first time seeing that

~~~
surfer7837
It's so the load is evenly distributed across AZs because I bet most people
just select -az-1.

~~~
tedk-42
As another commenters mentioned, the AZ letter different per account.

~~~
asymptotic
[https://docs.aws.amazon.com/ram/latest/userguide/working-
wit...](https://docs.aws.amazon.com/ram/latest/userguide/working-with-az-
ids.html)

“To identify the location of your resources relative to your accounts, you
must use the AZ ID, which is a unique and consistent identifier for an
Availability Zone. For example, use1-az1 is an AZ ID for the us-east-1 Region
and it is the same location in every AWS account”

So each separate AWS account will have a different AZ name that maps to
use1-az1, but use1-az1 is a region-wide constant.

------
sschueller
What are good current open source (self-hostable) alternatives? I have the
following:

[1] [https://rocket.chat/](https://rocket.chat/) (Works well, sadly the mobile
client is no longer native and it shows)

[2] [https://matrix.org/](https://matrix.org/) (More IM than workgroup chat)

[3] [https://mattermost.com/](https://mattermost.com/)

~~~
jpgvm
[https://zulipchat.com/](https://zulipchat.com/)

Probably the best I have used, easily prefer it to Slack but it's hard to
convince people to use stuff other than Slack.

~~~
sschueller
I'm just not a fan of React Native mobile apps (same with rocket chat).
Specifically Android, they are large and slow.

I recently looked into an online banks APK (also some JS framework) and there
was one 100k line JS file with hundreds of lines of "if IOS" in it, on
android...

~~~
rvz
I have no problem with any chat apps written in React Native. I've used
Discord's mobile app and haven't heard of any complaints from anyone using it
and the 4.5 to 5 stars from its users on iOS and Android show this.

Their Electron desktop apps however, just like the rest of the chat clients
from Slack, Element, Keybase, Zulip, Rocket.Chat are a complete horror show.
Feasting on my poor MacBook's RAM and disk space like an all-you-can-eat-for-
free buffet until the disk and RAM is full. Waste of resources for a chat app
on the desktop.

With Mac Catalyst, there is no excuse for this carnage on macOS. Other
solutions are less mature but I would rather have React Native maturing on the
desktop for Mac, Windows and Linux as an alternative to Electron.

------
breakfastduck
EU west 2 AWS has been having issues this morning. We've had a load of outages
ourselves, they could be experiencing something similar.

~~~
Deathmax
From London, Slack was resolving to a load balancer in eu-west-2 earlier
during the outage. It now resolves to eu-west-1 and I have no issues
connecting to Slack.

    
    
      $ nslookup edgeapi.slack.com
      Server:  1.1.1.1
      Address: 1.1.1.1#53
      
      Non-authoritative answer:
      edgeapi.slack.com canonical name = prod-haproxy-edge-nlb-eip-038c466f971aa8b8.elb.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com.
      Name: prod-haproxy-edge-nlb-eip-038c466f971aa8b8.elb.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com
      Address: 35.176.156.206
    
      $ nslookup edgeapi.slack.com
      Server:  1.1.1.1
      Address: 1.1.1.1#53
      
      Non-authoritative answer:
      edgeapi.slack.com canonical name = prod-haproxy-edge-nlb-eip-1bffe8d4fbdf4b94.elb.eu-west-1.amazonaws.com.
      Name: prod-haproxy-edge-nlb-eip-1bffe8d4fbdf4b94.elb.eu-west-1.amazonaws.com
      Address: 18.200.77.145

------
huhtenberg
Back to back with the Zoom outage no less.

~~~
hellofunk
And the gmail attachment outage.

------
negamax
Was Zoom outage yesterday related to this? AWS has become sort of a single
point of failure

~~~
Cthulhu_
Why doesn't Slack fall over to another AZ?

~~~
buggeryorkshire
They did eventually, the ingress point was originally eu-west-2 but got
changed to eu-west-1

------
simonbarker87
Images on our site haven’t been loading for customers most of the day, related
to this.

This doesn’t explain why slack has been generally terrible most of August
though.

~~~
aloisdg
Humble guess, some people don't work during holidays

------
surfer7837
All most instances in London are down

------
abhay07
Anyone else thinks slack web version is very slow ?

------
kome
Don't Put All your Eggs in One Basket (AWS)

